#  Ernährung >   Küchenmaschine - Ja oder Nein? >

## Melanie80

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe vor meine Ernährung komplett umzustellen. Ich möchte nur noch frische/ gesunde Sachen kochen. Daraufhin wollte ich mir eine Küchenmaschine kaufen, damit die Zubereitungszeit minimiert wird. 
Nun ist aber die Fragen: Lohnt es sich wirklich? Falls ja, welche Küchenmaschine sollte ich mir kaufen? 
Ich habe mich schon im Vorfeld ein paar Testberichte angesehen. Am besten hat mir bisher die Bosch Mum4427 gefallen. Die Maschine kostet unter 100 und hat viel Zubehör. 
Was haltet ihr davon? 
Viele Grüße
Melanie

----------


## Lämmchen

Hallo Melanie, 
ob es sich lohnt, kannst letzten Endes wohl nur dur entscheiden. Ich würde mir z.B. die Fragen stellen, wie oft nutze ich sie wirklich, wieviel Personen essen mit, reicht nicht auch erst mal eine Küchenreibe/Handreibe (bei kleineren Portionen). Bedenke, eine Küchenmaschiene muss auch gereinigt werden, was bei manchen Maschinen auch eine Weile dauert. 
LG
Lämmchen

----------


## spokes

und vor allem: habe ich den Platz dafür in der Küche?

----------


## Michaelo

Wir haben einen Thermomix, meine Frau wollte unbedingt einen :Zwinker:

----------


## sepp1234

_ein Thermomix ist ziemlich cool, bin auch am überlegen _

----------


## Lämmchen

...wie gesagt, da muss jeder für sich das für und wieder überlegen...

----------


## Lottel

Denke schon auch dass das gut ist und nützlich sein kann - also man kann damit ja schön kuchen anrühren und co, das fände ich zumindest gut!

----------


## juce

ich hab ne Bosch, die in einem Fach über der Arbeitsfläche steht und fast jeden Tag runtergeholt wird - ich schnippsle allerdings nichts damit, sondern benutze quasi nur die Rührfunktion - mit dem Handrührgerät oder gar Schneebesen würd ich durchdrehen - das läuft bei mir meist so parallel ...  zum Gemüse schnippseln und Käse reiben nehm ich den Mixaufsatz meines Zauberstabes - auch der ist quasi täglich im Einsatz  ohne Geräte würde ich viel ungerner kochen!

----------


## hightower1988

Geräte sind sehr sinnvoll in der Küche, sie erleichtern einem ja die Arbeit ungemein teilweise.

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo .., 
nun es ist etwas schwierig, das Angebot an solchen Maschinen in grosser   Ausführung und kleinst Ausführung (je nach Familiengrösse) ist riesig   selbst die Discounter bieten so etwas an. 
Bei den Kleingeräten muss man die Laufzeit beachten, bei grösseren   Maschinen den Geräuschpegel / Standfestigkeit/ wie gut lässt sie sich   reinigen udgl.. Mitunter braucht man schon Gehörschutz wenn man längere   Zeit  damit arbeitet.  
Wenn Du danach fragst welche würde ich dafür einmal in ein Forum gehen wie z.B. hier 
Das heisst es ist nicht ganz so einfach die richtige Küchenmaschine zu   finden. Ich schätze allerdings da die Frage von 2015 ist das die Neue   längst in Betrieb ist mit welchen Vorteilen / Nachteilen?  
Gruss Stephan

----------


## Olaff

Ja-ja und noch einmal Ja!Nützliches Gerät!

----------


## bronchitosaurus

Wir haben auch so ein Teil daheim. Ist schon ganz praktisch.

----------


## LisaM

Bei mir kostet vor allem das Schneiden von frischen Kräutern und Gemüse viel Zeit. Ein kleiner Mixer für die Kräuter und ein Würfler für Gemüse (mechanisch) sparen viel Zeit. 
Am besten finde ich die Geräte, die gleichzeitig rühren, schneiden und kochen können - da muss es nicht einmal der Thermomix sein. Der hat im letzten Preis-Leistungs-Vergleich eher schlecht abgeschnitten, die Nachahmer-Produkte sind auch sehr gut.

----------


## Kevin_be

Son Thermomix ist schon klasse, hatte mir mal ein paar Videos angeschaut. Zum Backen hat meine Freundin auch extra eine Maschine. Aber mir fällt der Name gerade nicht ein. Spart ihr auf jeden Fall viel Zeit.

----------


## michaelat

Wenn du schon dabei bist, eine Küchenmaschine zu kaufen, um gesündere Ernährung zuzubereiten, solltest du dir auch ernsthaft überlegen, einen Entsafter oder eine Saftpresse auch noch gleich anzuschaffen.
Selbst gemachte grüne Säfte sind voller Vitalstoffe und mithilfe eines Entsafters auch noch schnell zubereitet - optimal für den stressigen Berufsalltag also. Ich wurde damals von einer Freundin darauf gebracht und bereue die Entscheidung seitdem kein bisschen. Nach einer kleinen Internet-Recherche (mittels solcher Seiten) hatte ich mich auch schon für ein Gerät aus dem Hause Philips entschieden, welches ich bis heute (drei Jahre später) aktiv gebrauche.
Eine Küchenmaschine von Bosch stellt zwar einen guten Anfang dar, allerdings sollte es dabei nicht bleiben. Auch ein Mixer und die darauf resultierenden Smoothies können Wunder bewirken!
Hoffe, du triffst die (für dich) richtige Wahl! 
Liebe Grüße
Michaela

----------


## AndreaP

Die Geräte sind wirklich sehr gut, ich nutze meine Küchenmaschine sehr oft. Erleichtert einem in vielen Situationen die Arbeit, nur die Reinigung ist etwas aufwendig.

----------


## Tyrial

das mit der Küchenmaschine halte ich nicht für clever. Koche lieber selbst, mit Töpfen und Pfannen usw. Die Maschine steht am Ende eh die meiste Zeit ungenutzt in der Küche rum.

----------


## Melaunisbis

Also wir haben uns vor ca. 4 Jahren eine Kitchenaid Küchenmaschine gekauft und möchten diese auch nicht mehr missen. Ist einfach super wofür man diese überall einsetzen kann. Und es nimmt einem wirklich eine Menge Arbeit ab! Ich denke eine Kitchenaid muss es aber auch nicht sein, da diese Geräte sehr teuer sind. Wir haben vor kurzen auch mal ein günstiges Einsteigermodell von Rosenstein & Söhne getestet. Die Ergebnisse waren auch zufriedenstellend und für den kleinen Geldbeutel absolut empfehlenswert. Auf unserem Food-Blog haben wir hier darüber ein wenig über unsere Erfahrungen geschrieben  :Smiley:

----------


## Bandi

Wir haben auch ne Küchenmaschine, kann ziemmlich hilfreich sein ehrlich gesagt  :Smiley:

----------


## Alfons

Die Küchenmaschine habe ich mal bei einem Kochwettbewerb gewonnen. Bis dahin reichten mir ein Handrührgerät und ein Mixer. Ich bin zufrieden mit der Maschine, ich backe ja nur selten und die vielen Zusatzteile brauche ich auch kaum, aber manchmal doch. Es war ein ein geschenkter Gaul, über den ich mich sehr gefreut hatte.

----------


## Emil

Küchenmaschine - JA! Aber nur von einem ordentlichen Hersteller wie zum Beispiel Philips oder Bosch...

----------


## timmo95

Hey Melanie, 
grundsätzlich ist die Bosch MUM4427 eine gute Küchenmaschine. Sie ist robust und hat viel Zubehör. Allerdings ist sie etwas klein und damit für große Mengen nicht geeignet. Darüber hinaus ist sie schon etwas alt. Ich habe vor kurzem einen Testbericht zur Küchenmaschine, konkret zur Bosch OptiMUM Küchenmaschine gelesen. Die OptiMUM ist die aktuelle Küchenmaschinengeneration. Gegenüber der MUM4 hat sie die Vorteile, dass sie größer, stärker und innovativer. Sie hat ein paar Funktionen, die es bisher bei Küchenmaschinen noch nicht gab. Dazu gehört eine integrierte Waage und ein Teigsensor. Das ist ziemlich praktisch. Du brauchst die Zutaten nicht extra abzuwiegen. Und der Teigsensor stoppt das Kneten automatisch, sobald das optimale Klebergerüst erreicht ist. Schau dir das mal an!
Beste Grüße Timmo

----------


## Larunia

Also ich bin bisher immer ziemlich gut ohne Küchenmaschine oder Thermomix gefahren. Aber das muss jeder selber wissen. Dafür werde ich mir demnächst mal eine Eismaschine zulegen  :Smiley:

----------

